# Broken Fuzzy Tan x Fuzzy-Sheepy Rev.Siamese



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Mr.Funky x Joke

Not looking like I've got any brokens.
There are some odd coloured - thinking they'll be the same colour as mum.
(whatever colour she is ?)

*Dad*










*Mum*










*Babes*


----------



## miss.understood (Apr 20, 2010)

ok, so my fiance just called me a nutter because every pic of these gorgeous babies i looked at my voice got higher and higher :lol: they're gorgeous, congrats xx


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Awww!!

Fuzzy babies are so adorable. They make my heart (yes, I do have one) melt every time! The pile of babies is precious!


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

WOW, I love fuzzy and sheepy!
The mother is a reverse siamese. I have one at home. I like the colour gut I can't the gentics...maybe some c(ch) or c(h) involved? And if it is you will have lots of different fades colours like beige, stone, bone and so on. 
Add updated pics during thier developement.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Reverse Siamese's aren't actually siamese at all, they are just beige mice that have lighter points... alot of beiges suffer with them, just to different extremes.

W xx


----------



## Lottiz (Feb 8, 2010)

WillowDragon said:


> Reverse Siamese's aren't actually siamese at all, they are just beige mice that have lighter points... alot of beiges suffer with them, just to different extremes.
> 
> W xx


yes, I know they aren't siamese at all, but I didn't think of extreme dillutions, my bad! Thank you


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

more pics of this lot taken Tuesday (22nd)
Have taken them down to 5 - hopefully all girls.


----------

